# VENERDI' 20/10/2006 - GentooPUB @ Padova

## lavish

Si pensava di fare un gentoo-pub veneto a padova per venerdi'  20 di questo mese. Che ne pensate?  :Smile:  Su che e' da tanto che non organizziamo qualcosa!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wise

che è un otttima idea!!

io ci sono,il dove e quando e influente!

a venerdi!

----------

## lavish

GRANDE!  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Cavoli studio a padova... vediamo se per una volta riesco a venire...morosa permettendo(ovviamente)...

----------

## nemodex

Be se la fate il pomeriggio.... e mi indicate il luogo... posso venire anche io.... 

GRACIAS

Andrea

----------

## Deus Ex

Idem!  :Very Happy: 

Mi piacerebbe molto partecipare, ma... sono ammessi anche i NON-informatici??   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

Beh direi di fissare già adesso un orario:

Venerdi' 20 Ottobre, ore 20:00 piazza Garibaldi (dove c'e' Ricordi e i 4 alberelli). Destinaion UNKNOWN

Apetrini, vieni e non fare... il pollo!   :Laughing: 

Deus Ex, ovvio  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

ragazzi... allora?!

----------

## crisandbea

io farò di tutto per esserci, sarebbe il mio primo gentoo pub.....

avverto gli altri gentooisti di ingegneria informatica a bologna.

ciauz

----------

## Deus Ex

Io ci sono  :Smile: 

----------

## bigshot

dai, forza! che ci sono anch'io!

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Venerdi' 20 Ottobre, ore 20:00 piazza Garibaldi (dove c'e' Ricordi e i 4 alberelli). Destination UNKNOWN
> 
> 

 

Beh, che dire, l'idea mi alletta parecchio, penso proprio di riuscire a venire  :Smile: 

Che si fa, si va all'HighLander come le altre volte?

Ciap

----------

## lavish

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Beh, che dire, l'idea mi alletta parecchio, penso proprio di riuscire a venire 

 

GRANDEE!!!

Non sarebbe stato lo stesso senza te   :Very Happy: 

Direi di si', magari quando ci troviamo in piazza, se ci viene in mente altro, ci dirigiamo verso quel pub  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Se no le possibilità sono tante...  :Wink: 

Magari decidiamo lì  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

mi raccomando fate delle foto  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Io purtroppo non penso di farcela   :Crying or Very sad:  , bevete qualche birrozza anche da parte mia  :Cool: 

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> mi raccomando fate delle foto 

 

Eccerto, e se possibile metteteci anche le didascalie (almeno per capire a chi appartengono le facce).  :Rolling Eyes: 

/me che vuole vedere un pò di facce da Gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io purtroppo non penso di farcela  

 

Scen

l33t

Registrato: 29/07/03 10:44

Messaggi: 623

Residenza: Padova, Italy

Vergogna!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Wise

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> mi raccomando fate delle foto 

 

NOO!!!

il flash assassino della macchinetta di lavish no!!!  :Smile: 

comunque confermo la mia presenza!

----------

## Scen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Vergogna!  

 

 :Embarassed: 

Preciso che non sto a Padova città, ma in PROVINCIA (a 30km dal capoluogo)  :Razz: 

Penso di non farcela perchè ho già un altro impegno, per il prossimo GB cerco di fare il bravo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vazzo

Mi permetto di suggerire una location differente per l'incontro di stasera. L'highlander e' carino ma visti i prezzi della birra non mi pare il posto adatto. Che ne pensate invece di andare alla Roccia? Il posto e' molto bello, hanno le lampade fate con boccali da birra e come musica di sottofondo 9 volte su 10 ci sono i Led Zeppelin... ah, la birra viene 5euri al litro, neanche all'auchan e' cosi' economica!    :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

 *Vazzo wrote:*   

> Mi permetto di suggerire una location differente per l'incontro di stasera. L'highlander e' carino ma visti i prezzi della birra non mi pare il posto adatto. Che ne pensate invece di andare alla Roccia? Il posto e' molto bello, hanno le lampade fate con boccali da birra e come musica di sottofondo 9 volte su 10 ci sono i Led Zeppelin... ah, la birra viene 5euri al litro, neanche all'auchan e' cosi' economica!   

 

Ottimo, per me e' uguale.. tanto decidiamo in piazza dove andare  :Wink: 

A stasera!

----------

## Deus Ex

Mi sono beccato l'influenza...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Mi sono svegliato ora dopo un pomeriggio passato a letto con 38 di febbre...

Sorry   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

Bene, ottima serata.. ci siamo divertiti molto anche senza la maggior parte di voi. Complimenti, i debianisti si sono dimostrati molto superiori.

Riepilogo della serata: arriviamo in piazza io, Albertoz (MoRPh3uSz) e Wise86, degli altri nemmeno l'ombra... Vazzo (usa debian) ci fa sapere che sta arrivando ma... tutti gli altri (tra forum e IRC)? Boh... poi arriva il mala (W mala) e andiamo con Vazzo alla "Roccia"

Dopo un po' ci raggiungono anche pingu (debianista), Mr. Evolution (debianista) (con consorte), un altro di cui non ricordo nè nome nè nick (sorry  :Razz: ) ma molto in gamba e una ragazza - sempre del giro faber/pluto

3 gentooisti su 10 ad un gentoo pub... almeno siamo multietnici  :Wink: 

Siamo stati molto bene comunque, ringrazio tutti e in particolare il presidente mala per avermi accompagnato alle 4 di mattina a Venezia  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Mi dispiace un sacco non esserci stato, ma la febbre purtroppo non mi sta lasciando scampo da ieri.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sono desolato.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Luc484

Caspita ragazzi, che peccato. Non avevo mai conosciuto nessuno di voi mi sarebbe piaciuto venire per la prima volta, se consentito ovviamente. Purtroppo non ero nelle condizioni psichiche di venire, problemi con la ragazza   :Smile: . Spero che la prossima volta non sia tra tanto.

----------

